# Taking breaks from hgh



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey I was wondering for all the gh users do u just stay on year round or do you takes a few months off? Also If I was to take a few months off would I need to wait another 6 months for me to see results once I start back up? Ok one more question. When I stop taking hgh will my natural gh be supressed like steroids and testosterone?


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 20, 2012)

Depends on old you are and your body. If your older and your bod isnt producing any, stay on forever. Yes, your natural HGH production can be suppressed if you stay on it if your producing any thats significant. So, u need a break to recover. Ideally if your younger you should be taking HGH in the morning in order to not suppress your normal production at night. So you can minimize suppresion. To get the real answer, ask a Doc (endo). The above is what Ive been told by mine


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 20, 2012)

im 25 years old and will me combining 3iu of rips to 4 daily injections of ghrp6/cjc no dac. I'll do 6 shots on the weekends. You think I can lean out while lean bulking?​


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Throw T3 in there.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yo its funny you mentioned that because 5 seconds ago I thought of doing a google search on t3 hgh stack. Would It help me on a lean bulk? U think I should wait till I start cycle to throw t3 in? I'll still be on gh and the peptides.


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 20, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Throw T3 in there.



This!


bbpowder@securenym.net

Ask for price and product list!!!


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 21, 2012)

what dose and for how long would t3 be good on a bulk


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 21, 2012)

i did some research and alot of people are saying to use t4?


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 23, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> i did some research and alot of people are saying to use t4?



since t4 has to be converted to t3 in the body it really doesn't matter. some peeps say that t4 is less suppressive though due to the previous stated fact. Also t3 is less expensive so that's why it is more popular.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 23, 2012)

For the potential T3 info


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 23, 2012)

when your on gh isn't t3 less supressive or something?


----------

